# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] 50 % homme, 50 % machine, 100 % licorne

## Threanor

Obama/Biden ou McCain/Palin ? Non, le 4 novembre faites le bon choix pour l'Amérique : Robocop/Unicorn. Et ne me dites pas que vous n'avez pas le droit de vote, il est temps de mettre de côté les fausses excuses.
  (Images  All rights reserved  *Olav Rokne*)

Voir la news (2 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Périclès

Stop the crack pipe!  :B):

----------


## Hargn

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Caerbannog

Wahou, je sais pas ce que vous fumez, mais j'en veux  ::P:

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Oui, là ça commence à faire beaucoup...

----------


## Legnou

Ce canard est un scandale

----------


## Trebad

Cthulhu for President!

----------


## KeitaroSenpai

Ne me dites pas qu'on paye pour de telles news !!!

C'est un scandale je vais me plaindre à qui de droit et lire des journaux culturels pour la peine tiens !  ::ninja:: 

(sinon ce que vous prenez ca se trouve où ? ca m'intéresse pour tenir les journées de formation  ::wub:: )

----------


## Killy

> Cthulhu for President!


I am Killy and I approve this message !

----------


## overdrives

bon pas le temps de photoshop un demotivational sign donc ...


TERMINATOR ON A UNICORN
yeah, you're pretty much fucked up

----------


## Mamie

Mais *où* est-ce que vous trouvez toutes ces images incroyables pour alimenter vos brèves ? 
Sans parler des vidéos. 
Vous avez enfermé quelqu'un à la cave pour visionner du matin au soir, les yeux maintenus ouverts de force, tout ce qui se fait sur internet en termes d'images, vidéos, ... ? Vous avez des indics ? Vous êtes en cheville avec l'argus de la presse ? Hmmmm ?

----------


## aloxbollox

Moi c'est Mc Cain, je n'imagine pas un monde sans moules frites. 

 :;):  YEAH !

----------


## Steack

C'est pas une licorne, c'est un cheval avec une épée sur la tête.

----------


## Narushima

Wow, enfin une bonne raison d'être américain !

----------


## Alcibiade

je m'appelle Threanor et j'approuve ce message ! ...

----------


## jiankhan

Mais trop, un robocop comme président, et un T800 (c'est classe, un T800) pour la défense. Le reste, cacaprout, ça sert à rien.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

y faut judge dread pour s occuper de la partie juridique

----------


## Tazztcha

Ca va rendre triste robocop de savoir que les licorne n'existent pas...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx7E8...eature=related

Je voterais plus pour Terminator sur un bisounours, c'est quand même plus sérieux...

----------


## George Sable



----------


## SuneLilith

Mais que fait la confrérie des masques de bière !!!

----------


## Threanor

> Stop the crack pipe!


Je récuse toute accusation de dopage. Je suis juste sensible à la cause (et à la beauté à l'état pur).




> Mais *où* est-ce que vous trouvez toutes ces images incroyables pour alimenter vos brèves ?


Sur Internet.




> C'est pas une licorne, c'est un cheval avec une épée sur la tête.


Hérétique.




> Vidéo


Magnifique.

----------


## Say hello

Je vote unicop. (fuuuuuuusion...)

----------


## Toxic

Moi je reste fidèle aux Joe :

----------


## Proktor

Faut arrêter le coca...

----------


## FIVE-one

rooh jsuis decu, je m'attendais a la possibilité de voté pour un ponay...

@George sable : ta vidéo, elle est fini a l'héro (surtout les 2 ponays rose et bleu...)
"Ahh they took my freakin' kidney !!!"

tiens d'ailleurs, unicorn powaa : http://pbfcomics.com/?cid=PBF103-Nice_Shirt.gif !

----------


## tb-51

> 


candy mount'... c'est du texan ou quoi  ::): , heureusement qu'on a Charlie !!

----------


## George Sable

> Magnifique.


Je savais que je m'adressais à un connaisseur.

----------

